# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Albino Western Diamondback Rattlesnake

## kaotik94

Last night my friend called me up and told me to come over(lives like 4 houses away from me). It was feeding day for his snake...an Albino Western Diamondback Rattlesnake. This snake is still very young. Only has 1 rattle on its tail so far. But it was awesome to see a Hot feed.....quite different from watching a constrictor eat! lol Anyways hope ya'll like the pics!

----------

chocolate spider (11-03-2009)

----------


## Monty

wow thats an awesome looking hot

----------


## STORMS

:Surprised:  Crazy beautiful  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aaron Ward

thats a hot hot

----------


## jknudson

Real pretty snake, too bad they're hot.

----------


## LAWReptiles

Thats awesome

----------


## hoax

saahhhhhweeet snake man

----------


## sssnake

Awesome rattler ya got there.

Kyle

----------

